# Stucco marble/ venetian plaster/



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone have experience with this plastering technique?

It is basically imitation marble, made of plaster mixed with paste/gelatin to slow the hardening process.
It's polished typically without any added wax or oil, but rather simply by compressing the fine plaster, using a hot trowel or a smooth polished stone.

Sometimes marble dust is mixed into the plaster as well.

Im thinking of doing a kitchen backsplash with this.

Here's some info:

http://www.atelier-mahr.com/restoration/stucco-marble/

http://www.stuccoitalianoinc.com/ve...-youve-probably-heard-about-venetian-plaster/

Here are picture by picture instructions, in German but you can get the gist:

http://www.malermeister-mende.de/html/stuckmarmor.html


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I've done plenty of VP. I have not done scagliola yet, know how it's done. A guy up in Vermont teaches classes on this. Someday.......

Cool links. Pretty pricey for a backsplash.

if you want, check out this guy-Eli Lucero, he is amazing. I think he has some you tube videos.
Fauxforum also has tons of info on that, if you need it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack the topic. But does anyone, fauxlynn included, recommend a source for curved trowels? I need to do some work on inside radius and flat trowels are only going to gouge the surface I feel.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Don't mean to hijack the topic. But does anyone, fauxlynn included, recommend a source for curved trowels? I need to do some work on inside radius and flat trowels are only going to gouge the surface I feel.



I get my stuff from Atova. They have Baldini and Pavan trowels.

www.paintandplasters.com

I don't know how tight the radius is you are about to work on, but I don't think I have seen what I would call a curved trowel. I've seen then for inside and outside corners. The trowel I use most has curved over the years with use. Don't take this the wrong way, but, you do grind down the corners on your trowels,right?

I did a very small dome years ago, but not with VP. I ended up cutting bondo spatulas to the right size. Maybe you can grind down a steel spatula. But, the Atova site does have some different shapes that might work.

Other than that there are the Japanese trowels, not sure they would much different.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I think your talking about the inside corner and outside corner tools for sheetrock mud/mudders.


But I was thinking of something similar to a curved trowel. I saw a guy working on some venetian with one but didn't know where he got it. Wasn't sure if anyone would know or have any recommendations.

I sand the trowel and edges really well before starting but never ground then off. Wouldn't a swimming pool trowel that already has rounded corners fit the bill instead of grinding? Just a thought.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Cool links. Pretty pricey for a backsplash.
> 
> if you want, check out this guy-Eli Lucero, he is amazing. I think he has some you tube videos.
> *Fauxforum also has tons of info on that, if you need it.*


Resist her fabulous charms Brian. 

She'll drag you over to the dark side forum and we'll never hear from you again...

And your audience is waiting for you to update the Milk Paint thread. :yes:

Look--she is holding the gates open, beckoning you inside. Run for your life!


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

hehe I think its too late for me to be saved 
@Lynn

The raw materials seem to only be (alabaster) gypsum, bone glue or gelatin and pigment, which I can get here pretty cheaply.

I have some experience with marmorino marbling (acrylic bound plaster with marble dust), we'll see how difficult this proves...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Woodcoyote, um...I thought you were the one asking for info. I'm cool with my tools. That little plastic scoop would break in ten minutes. Now if someone could make a stainless steel super strong trowel that size with the handle in the center instead of on the end, then we'd be talkin'. Sorry I wasn't more helpful.

As for you, I Paint Paint......I don't drag anyone to the dark side. They go of their own accord.

Journeyman- whoever that @Lynn is, it's not me. Double identities are frowned upon on this site, although I do know someone who got away with it frequently,ahem,ahem. But, yeah, not me. I'd be an idiot to use my real name here.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey fauxlynn. Thanks for the update. I thought you were referring to the plastic one when you mention the tool for inside/outside corners. And I attached the other photo as an example, to see if maybe you have seen a trowel like that or had any recommendations.

You'll have to post some more photos soon, you do great work.


----------



## thomasj (Jul 30, 2015)

Just going to subscribe.


----------

